# Did you hear? Tom Brady is "un-retiring"...



## Jace (Mar 14, 2022)

After only six weeks of retirement..he's going back to the Tampa Bay Buccaneers.

Would he be considered "a one dimensional man"?


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 14, 2022)

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/2021-2-nfl-pro-football-pls-no-other-sports.63928/post-2040267


----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 14, 2022)

Would seem so.



Jace said:


> Would he be considered "a one dimensional man"?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2022)

I don't comprehend why he didn't think it through more thoroughly, before he publicly announced his retirement....


----------



## helenbacque (Mar 14, 2022)

Unless it was a publicity stunt, there is probably a good story behind that decision.


----------



## Jace (Mar 14, 2022)

On one of the "Entertainment"shows..about celebrities..it reported his marriage "was being strained"...as his wife wanted to go back to Brazil...where she is from..
To get out of Florida...
So, it seems..(going back).....is his  "escape mechanism".
J M O!!!


----------



## Michael Z (Mar 14, 2022)

I think he will be sorry. He went out still looking like an MVP. Age and years will not be kind to him. He will be 45 when he returns. You can still get around pretty good at that age, but it is a turning point of sorts. I think he can maintain his endurance fine but the hits he gets in the sport will not be well received.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 14, 2022)

Another elite athlete who misses the crowds and cheering. I saw him in the stands two days ago in Manchester, England. He was cheering Cristiano Ronaldo who scored a hattrick. I guess a cushy job like sports broadcasting is not an option. Hope he doesn't end up with another concussion.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 14, 2022)

Sportscasting would probably seem like a comedown for him.  I think he contemplated spending more time with wifey and the kids and decided that football (adulation and cheering crowds) would be more fun.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 14, 2022)

I'm not surprised considering he hasn't really thought about doing something constructive like volunteer work in his community and others when he's retired
He's just like other retired sports figures who don't know how to function unless they are in front of a crowd to feed their egos,a world class jerk!


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Yep, I guess he got bored.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I don't comprehend why he didn't think it through more thoroughly, before he publicly announced his retirement....


Um. Can we say attention wh0re? Brett Favre did the same kind of thing. Yawn.


----------



## hawkdon (Mar 14, 2022)

bleeeeeep


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 14, 2022)

Being big fans of Tom Brady, hubby and I are two happy larks.  Best of luck to Brady this coming football season.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 14, 2022)

Too funny! For at least a week it was "will he" or "won't he". News outlets had it on good advice that he would retire. That was somewhat denied for a couple of days before his retirement was officially announced. Maybe being home with his wife more often is too much for the fella.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Brett Favre did the same kind of thing.


That seemed different to me, at that time.  I really don't know why, but it did.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 14, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Um. Can we say attention wh0re? Brett Favre did the same kind of thing. Yawn.


Brett Farve took a beating in the final years. Didn't the Saints put a bounty on his head? Hope he did not cut a few years off his life because adulation was hard to give up.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 14, 2022)

I wonder what he's getting paid.

He's making a mistake, imo. He probly knows what this season could look like for him, but he went out on a big high it's hard for me to believe another season is worth it.


----------



## Devi (Mar 14, 2022)

You know, it just may be that the guy likes playing. Doesn't have to justify it at all. Geeze.


----------



## helenbacque (Mar 14, 2022)

Retirement is difficult unless you have a couple of hobbies you can get lost in.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 14, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Being big fans of Tom Brady, hubby and I are two happy larks.  Best of luck to Brady this coming football season.


I am happy too!


----------



## Devi (Mar 15, 2022)

“These past two months I’ve realized my place is still on the field and not in the stands,” Brady wrote. “That time will come. But it’s not now. I love my teammates, and I love my supportive family. They make it all possible. I’m coming back for my 23rd season in Tampa. Unfinished business ....”
https://www.outkick.com/tom-brady-returning-to-the-bucs-for-2022-nfl/


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Too funny! For at least a week it was "will he" or "won't he". News outlets had it on good advice that he would retire. That was somewhat denied for a couple of days before his retirement was officially announced. Maybe being home with his wife more often is too much for the fella.


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I wonder what he's getting paid.
> 
> He's making a mistake, imo. He probly knows what this season could look like for him, but he went out on a big high it's hard for me to believe another season is worth it.


I agree with you, go out on top! (_$_$_)


----------



## Chet (Mar 15, 2022)

I hate to see a once gifted athlete stick around too long and humiliate himself when he just doesn't have it anymore. You know, in five years he will be eligible to join SF.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 15, 2022)

Chet said:


> I hate to see a once gifted athlete stick around too long and humiliate himself when he just doesn't have it anymore. You know, in five years he will be eligible to join SF.


*I agree...best to retire on top of game, than to risk major injury.  I mean, he could always stay "in the game" by coaching...he would have a lot to offer. Or even being a sportscaster.  He is set for life as far as a career in sports goes.*


----------



## Devi (Mar 15, 2022)

He is also set for life as far as money goes. And, given that he's quite rich, as is his wife, I don't think it's an issue of not finding things to volunteer at.


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Mar 17, 2022)

He is still at the top of his game....Why not keep playing!


----------

